# Cotinus ssp., Smoketree



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This seems promising for some good honey crop. How's the honey coming from this tree?
And how do you propagate by seeds or the branch?


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

beepro said:


> This seems promising for some good honey crop. How's the honey coming from this tree?
> And how do you propagate by seeds or the branch?


I have not been in my hives since the tree has been in bloom. But both of the ones I have here are just buliding up into the second deep, so I don't know how many stores they are keeping around. 

As far as propagating, once the new growth stops flowering and leaves out, I will be trying several cuttings. I will also look for seeds/fruit son after flowering. If they have something that looks viable, I may try that as well. However, my best bet will be when this thing shoots up a hundred suckers like a silver maple.... Those looked really easy to root, but much easier to mow! 

Best regards, 

MT


----------

